

4 Out of 5 Developers Failed to Solve This Question - tkfx
http://blog.takipi.com/4-out-of-5-java-developers-failed-to-solve-this-question/

======
danzimm
So, I've got to admit, I don't really Java. But I'm really curious what's
going on in that first question. The blog post says "T is replaced with
Exception"... but the type parameter that was given was "RuntimeException."
Does the compiler just ignore that type parameter and work within the context
of that function?

